# Jesus said



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Deny me in front of man and I will deny you in front of my father. 

Wow, any questions? :wink:


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

nope. HE said it, and i belive it !


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

He put the fear into me. I do not see it any other way going forward. He is a miracle worker and a very merciful God.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes sir. One thing about being saved it has giving me confidence knowing that Christ is always with me. I will never deny Jesus, forhe is with me. Our guiding light and give us grace to be men and christians.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

woodlandsboy said:


> He put the fear into me. I do not see it any other way going forward. He is a miracle worker and a very merciful God.


 The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom. The Bible has many verses
referring to being a wise man. You are on the right path.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I pray for wisdom, I truly have a seeking heart. It is one thing to just be saved, it is a whole different level when you get to really know God spiritually. Some people get it, others miss it others thrive for it. I will tell you, when it I am basking in his presence, it is like a narcotic. I get on a natural high that releases dopamine in my system that suppresses all of my depression, all of my pain and heals my broken heart. I have lived with depression all of my life. Once I figured out that is was the prince of deception whispering in my ear, my life changed and I shewed it off in the name of God. That demon is a wise one. But I tell you the truth, Proverbs 3: 5, 6, 7 and 8 tell us to lean on God. Do not lean on our own understanding, in all of our ways we are to acknowledge God. What more do you need? If your in pain for what ever reason, cry out to God. He has you right where he wants you. You want to have hope, you need hope and God will supply all of the hope you need and seek. Grandpa Cracker and Bubba Kenner, I am praying for you guys. The world needs people like us to spread the word. I feel too guilty not letting other people know how I feel and how God has blessed me. As for the ones that just do not want to believe, God says let them be. Some will get it others will not. You have other work to do and time is getting short.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*thank you brother*

This is awsome to have people like you and others to pray ,cry out to God and have the same interest.Being born again has changed me and I cannot keep my mouth shut .I found I have more praises in my life than I thought.I am healing and should be back to work and on the water in 2 weeks.Only by his grace .No dr. no medicine no bandage .My faith in our lord Jesus Christ has healed me .To him give the glory, through my brothers and sisters praying on 2cool what a strong signal he has heard.God will bless each and everyone of you for that.CRYING OUT TO JESUS bubbas kenner.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ. Really ?
Do I try to be politically correct and not bother anyone with my belief in Jesus ?
Is Jesus really the Lord over my life ?
Do I deny Jesus by my silence ?

Jesus, you are my Lord and Savior. It is only by the blood you shed for me that I am washed clean. It is only through you that I will enter the gates of heaven and be granted access to our Father. Help me Father and pour out your Holy Spirit upon me and strenghten me and give me the courage to share and proclaim that you are the One true God. There is no other god above you. There is no other god. Only You, Jesus and the Holy Spirit. 

Amen, come Lord Jesus.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Well said Bonito, I will add all of you to my daily prayer list as well, prayer in the multitudes carries an even bigger stick. I do not know about you guys, but when I wake up in the middle of the night the first thing that crosses my mind is praise songs. One in particular. "Sweetly broken" by Jeremy Riddle. I cannot get enough of this song. He is a very talented song writer. You guys have a blessed day. It is good to find good people such as yourself. Thank you Lord, once again you have shown me.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Nice reminder! Not ashamed of the gospel of Jesus Christ!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I am not ashamed of the gospel of Jesus Christ!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> I am not ashamed of the gospel of Jesus Christ!


nor am I!!


----------

